# Booter sur une clef USB.



## defacta (8 Avril 2011)

Salut,

Je voulais essayer Gnome 3 et j'ai télécharger une live version ici:
http://gnome3.org/tryit.html
Ensuite, pour créer une clef USB, j'ai essayé 2 méthodes, la première de la page ci-dessus, la deuxième depuis ce tuto:
http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/get-ubuntu/download
(Create USB drive).
Maintenant la clef USB s'affiche comme un CDROM dans le finder, donc à mon avis ça a marché.

Mais voilà, quand je reboot mon macbook, je maintiens la touche ALT et cela ne me propose jamais la clef USB pour lancer la version live.

Sur le site de support d'Apple, il est mentionné qu'il faut avoir sur la clef USB un système Mac:
http://support.apple.com/kb/ht1948
C'est pour ça que je ne peux pas booter cette version de Linux sur mon macbook ?

Merci,
Vincent.


----------



## Isdf (8 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,
l'EFI de apple ne permet pas de booter en USB sur autre chose qu'un disque avec Mac os X dessus.
Après peut-être existe-t-il des solutions mais je ne les connais pas, mais dans ce forum il y a surement des experts en EFI


----------



## defacta (9 Avril 2011)

Oui, je suis passer finalement via un CD et ca a marché. Dommage que la clef USB ne puisse être bootable si celle-ci ne contient pas de mac os, ca fait pas esprit "ouvert" !


----------



## moebius80 (9 Avril 2011)

tu as essayé avec refit ?


----------



## defacta (10 Avril 2011)

moebius80 a dit:


> tu as essayé avec refit ?


Oui et ça ne me repérait pas la clef USB au boot...


----------

